# Eurow Wash Mitts - Get em while their hot :)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

This is our 1st July offer!!

Whilst stocks last we will be running this offer on the fantastic Eurow Wash Mitt 

All you need to do is simply buy 2 mitts and you will get 3 turn up in your parcel - Easy (hopefully)

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Are these REAL lambswool ?? not that faux stuff you get on megs ones  


Are you taking Paypal yet too, C&S site says not


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

3 for 2....nice bit like boots lol i'll have some paypal ok??


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

they are a good mitt, better than and last longer than the megs one imo


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

ORDER PLACED :thumb: 

My Auto Geek one didnt last very long before getting a hole in it  

Now I can have one for her car & one for mine


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Jace said:


> Are these REAL lambswool ?? not that faux stuff you get on megs ones


really? my megs one has got mange so i assumed it was real??? the eurow one does smell more however....


----------



## barrett (Jun 25, 2006)

why do people keep asking about being able to pay by paypal?

I will place my order later tonight!

Cracking deal C&S


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

barrett said:


> why do people keep asking about being able to pay by paypal?
> 
> I


Because some of us shift a good amount of stuff through ebay  & you get paid with paypal 99% of time, so its free money in effect :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

The usual poor service applied to this order too. 

*I cant believe it took* almost *24hr from internet order to receiving on my desk.*

Johnny, your really gona have to try harder :lol:


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

Jace said:


> The usual poor service applied to this order too.
> 
> *I cant believe it took* almost *24hr from internet order to receiving on my desk.*
> 
> Johnny, your really gona have to try harder :lol:


I'd be asking for a partial refund to make up for this service!!!


----------



## stoper (May 5, 2006)

just ordered 2 (+1) as I also seem to be suffering from the disintegrating Meg mit...


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Just ordered 2 (plus third free), I must admit I've had no problems with my Megs lambswool mit disintergrating yet. I've heard these Eurow mits are good quality, so I'll give em' a go.


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Hi John,
This is probably as good a place as any to post my thanks. I sent an email to [email protected] but it bounced and I never got around to resending.

Ordered some stuff week before last including some of these Eurow mitts.
Thanks for sending the the stuff out by CityLink though I'd only paid for RoyalMail - I'd only asked if you thought it would get to me by the weekend so really well done on taking the initiative there.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

TJMurphy said:


> Hi John,
> This is probably as good a place as any to post my thanks. I sent an email to [email protected] but it bounced and I never got around to resending.
> 
> Ordered some stuff week before last including some of these Eurow mitts.
> ...


No problem  We do our best to keep our customers happy..!

Thanks for the kind words it is appreciated.

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

stoper said:


> just ordered 2 (+1) as I also seem to be suffering from the disintegrating Meg mit...


my 2 megs ones just feel appart on my last night  lucky had the Eurom ones on standby


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This 3-for-2 Eurow mitts offer still on?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it is i got mine this weekend ...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

OK cool, just placed an order, so hopefully I get 3 mitts!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just ordered a couple.
It is still July, so I guess I should get three for the price of two :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It was on today whilst I was at C&S fingering your wash mitts and selecting the finest ones for myself 

Only joking, i didn't actually buy any wash mitts - Did cop a feel mind


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeppers, right up to the end of July you will get 3 for 2 on them.

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Order received, got 3, many thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: 

:wave:


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

that was lucky got paid today so ive just put my order in


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine came today also.
3 for the price of 2 - just like it said:thumb:


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

I only got paid today and was just putting in an order. Is this offer not running anymore? If its not, is there a new one for the 1st August?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Badlydrunkboy said:


> I only got paid today and was just putting in an order. Is this offer not running anymore? If its not, is there a new one for the 1st August?


Go on then 

Put the order on and ill get it sorted 

Johnny


----------



## Badlydrunkboy (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you Johnny! Made my day!


----------

